

Perry Fellwock - kefs
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Perry_Fellwock

======
shubb
I misread this for a wikipedia link, and accessed it from my work computer.

For a lot of people, unfortunately, this kind of link is NSFW in the same way
as pornography.

Do other readers think it should be tagged 'maybe NSFW' in the title, or just
me?

~~~
norswap
Defense contractor? Can't see any other situation were Wikileaks would be
NSFW. Please explain.

------
mikemoka
"These allies can't maintain security even if they want to. They're all
working with machines we gave them. There's no chance for them to be on par
with us technologically"

------
buren
This shows how far NSA is willing to go and there is no reason to believe that
their morale has changed since then either

~~~
AsymetricCom
Seems to me that the situation is more like NSA is a tool that can be used for
good or evil.

